

The Decline of the Agile Charlatan - fawxtin
http://measuringmeasures.blogspot.com/2009/12/decline-of-agile-charlatan.html

======
xefyr
"So our product needs managers and our product is built by developers who need
managers and process to organize how the build is managed? All this to support
a level of accountability and transparency not respected by the business?
Sold."

